# I think I scored great deal



## Tommy Law (May 29, 2016)

Ok so browsing C.L. I stumble across and ad for 3 template sets. I paid 40 for a CMT 3 D starter set, a Craftsman template design kit and a Craftsman inlay kit all sets were complete and included bits. Only problem so far is the CMT set is an older one with an instructional VHS tape so hoping to find video online or if someone had dvd version. I looked up the sets the 2 Craftsman are now 1 Milescraft set I believe but retails over $100 and the CMT set is close to $200.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Arc or DAV 2nd hand stores will have a VHS player in the 5-10$ range w/ half off for veterans and seniors on certain days...
play the tape and record on DVD...
and yes that was a good score...


----------



## Tommy Law (May 29, 2016)

Stick486 said:


> Arc or DAV 2nd had stores will have a VHS player in the 5-10$ range w/ half off for veterans and seniors on certain days...
> play the tape and record on DVD...
> and yes that was a good score...


I think I have VCR either in my shed or atttic or at my band mates house. I figured the bits alone were worth well over thhe price. She was asking 25 but I didnt have anything but 20's on me and felt like she was asking way too little after seeing condition and included items. She had CMT 1/8 spiral bits in the 2 crafstman sets $20.00 each new plus thhe 3d bit was brand new in sealed package along with original bit so another 100 or so not including the actual templates and bases and router guides. I also noticed that I now have a base for the turnlock system that I already was using that was smaller diameter than the one I had which was causing me to have to rout my pins a second time on my dovetail jig because base would hit fence at max before reaching depth needed. BONUS


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

Cmtusa.com might have video or instructions


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

It was a good deal alright. I got a smoking deal on the 3d bit off ebay but still haven't found any on the patterns and they are a little pricey especially when they have to ship from the US to here.


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

Thanks for the video's ,Doug,I had not seen that before. Looks quite interesting, another place to invest my kids inheritance.
Tommy, you are going to have some fun with those. Be sure to post some pictures and comments on them.


Herb


----------



## Tommy Law (May 29, 2016)

Herb Stoops said:


> Thanks for the video's ,Doug,I had not seen that before. Looks quite interesting, another place to invest my kids inheritance.
> Tommy, you are going to have some fun with those. Be sure to post some pictures and comments on them.
> 
> 
> Herb


Will do Herb I spent most of the last 2 days completely turning shed inside out looking for the 1/8 downcut spiral bit that I used one time switched over to put a round over on a drawer then poof havent seen it. Today i finally gave up and went to HD to get a regualr 1/8 straighht bit. I think later today I will mess with the 3d set.


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

Tommy Law said:


> Will do Herb I spent most of the last 2 days completely turning shed inside out looking for the 1/8 downcut spiral bit that I used one time switched over to put a round over on a drawer then poof havent seen it. Today i finally gave up and went to HD to get a regualr 1/8 straighht bit. I think later today I will mess with the 3d set.


You will probably find the bit now, but you will have two,so that is the good part.

Herb


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

*Cmt*

yes great deal Charles is right CMT expensive patterns 
here's a project that I done with a CMT 3D router bit and pattern


----------



## Tommy Law (May 29, 2016)

heres a couple pics of my first attempt on a piece of wood that i was using as a shelf in a closet.


----------



## Tommy Law (May 29, 2016)

I didn't quite center frame on the one edge and I think I needed to extend bit a hair more but overall I dont think it was too bad of a first pass with it. 
Does anyone know or has tried to create there own templates from scratch. I'm thinking I could do something along the lines of a sports team carving as gift ideas.I can do it using the template and design set I have but I was thinking how cool the carved look would be.


----------

